# Step By Step - Stirring Cauldron Witch - Life Size - Tutorial PART 2.



## feldkij

*Step By Step - Stirring Cauldron Witch - Life Size - Tutorial PART 2.*

OK we already explained the spinning cauldron. 
*As in Step one found here: link below*
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/83401-step-step-brewing-witch-life-size-easy-make-effective-too.html

*Al list of items you need can be found here - link below. *
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/83424-birch-st-witch-stirring-cauldron-witch-lifesize-animated-prop.html



Now its time for the witch. 

* Heres a movie of the witch below in action - link below *
Imageshack - 1000117 - Uploaded by feldkij


Now the witch. Mine is life size - stands about 5'10". Cut accordingly. Using PVC elbows and 2 Tees make construct the legs and waist (actually a little but higher than the waist for stability) of the witch. 
Use drywall screws to fasten the legs to the feet. 










With another two corner PVC pieces two Tees make the shoulder, neck socket and the pivot arm socket. Notice that the PVC from the pivot arm socket is smaller, make sure you by the Tee that way. Dont screw anything yet. I used smaller diameter pipe for the pivot arm that I had to bend using a blow torch (and cold water to temper it afterwards). If I had to do it over again i would have made a more natural bend - like a 33 degree elbow bend. IT is important that the end of the pivot arm is just shy of the center of the cauldron (if you were to look down from above).










As you can see, you may want to do a more natural bend. But anyways, drill a hole near the "hand" of the pivot arm. Insert a screw eye or an eye bolt as shown. 










Take your cheap bamboo broom (its hollow) and insert the hollow handle (covered by th broom bristles) over the 10" screw/rod in the tray. Drill a hole in the handle just below where the pivot arm screw eye touched the broom handle. I used a coat hanger to hang the broom on the pivot arm . This eliminates any weight on the tray. 











To make the other arm (the working one that will be moving) use a screw eye in the opposite shoulder and cut two coat hanger lengths, hooking the ends together, on the shoulder, the elbow and insert the coat hanger into a hole in top of the broom handle (bend the end afterwards but not so it would catch on the handle). 











OK Time to get the witch fat. Get out your pool noodles ( i like using the thinner ones or you could use pipe insulation I suppose or whatever else you want). Cut the pool noodles to length (make sure the joints dont bind), then cut down the middle of the noodle to slide around the coat hanger and shoulders. Using zip ties to fasten them. Add the neck and the monster gloves (i used coat hanger inside the cloves to shape around handle (you could use glue or staples I guess). And yes one of my kids took a monster glove so they're different until I find the other one. I cut and zip tied the monster gloves on as well.










I stuffed white grocery bags with other white grocery bags and mounted it (hot glued it to the neck). I put on the mask and zip tied noodles around the skeleton so it would hold the robes. 











I layered the plastic roll of purple table runner (form the prarty Store) using hot glue to fasten the purple plastic ot he noodles - (kind of melts but it secured it)






Finish dressing her and your done.


----------



## Yubney

Great job! I hadn't caught part 1 so did you use an old album turntable? I was thinking of doing one with my old one. I also had the notion to make the "contents" from Great Stuff, and suspend it on a rod from the center spindle. That way the contents would appear to swirl with the stirring, or do you think that could be too problematic?


----------



## feldkij

Thanks for the comps. 

I thought about the turn table. I took apart one and out side of the motor the turntable wasn't to useful. Im a pack rat of sorts and will keep anything that may be useful (as long as it fits above the garage LOL). 

I ended up using an old rotisserie motor. The BBQ rotisserie motor worked really well and is about 6 RPMs per minute. I used it for the last two years. Its quite durable in the outside weather (already in a case). You can pick them up this time of year for $15-20. You also get the spears and the mounting brackets which are helpful too. I also found an Icemaker motor and a even more so a wiper blade from a car (more RPMS though) to be durable as well.

I could have gone the daynco motor but they were out of stock or discontinued + you have to build a casing if its outside. Obviously these are preferred but hey, mine were free and they do the job. 

I love the idea of a Witch stirring in a panic like a a mad woman. That would be a hoot to see. I recall some of the older child turntables being geared and not having the belts that stretch. 

In either case my witches pivot are (the lower one) is the main support for the broom, it hold all the weight so the motor won't be stressed at all- The motor turns the plate/pexiglass top of the cauldron and guides the broom around. Kind of like the tail wagging the dog.


----------



## bmhughes

Great idea with the pool noodles. What a good way to recycle the faded out ones.

Just what I needed to complete one of my props.

Nice job!!


----------



## HandyAndy

I hope you don't mind that I am going to use this idea and expand on it. I am making chain (tutorial from here) 4 lengths 3 8 ft and one to go around the circumference of the pot. the 8ft sections are running to a tree and hooked the the circumference one. Then I am taking inch and half pvc pipe and running it under the kettle and attached to a fog machine and I am building a fake campfire under the kettle with orange Halloween lights I got for 50 cents at walmart to be the orange glow under the kettle. So far I have the hole in the kettle for the fog and the lights around the pipe. So far so good time for the witch building will post when done.

Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## feldkij

That sounds great. I would love to see some pics or vid when your done.


----------



## alucard

What a great tutorial and project! Thanks for the step-by-step!


----------



## savagehaunter

that is a good looking prop. Thanks for the detale and the how to.


----------



## technom8t

Hi there, great prop and i have began to follow your steps on building this ( yeh i'm starting real early this year LOL )

One question, the light you have inside your cauldron, im assuming you ran the power wire for these down inside and then out a drill hole, but with the motor constantly turning how did u stop your power cable from being twisted and tangled?

Thanks in advance
Tech

Edit : It's ok i figured it out, i wasn't reading your instruction properly LOL. I'll post some pics when i have finished but it's based on yours so it will look much the same, hope you don't mind, just waiting on wiper motor from E bay arriving now, and i can get on with the cauldron


----------



## Yennil

feldkij said:


> *Step By Step - Stirring Cauldron Witch - Life Size - Tutorial PART 2.*
> 
> OK we already explained the spinning cauldron.
> *As in Step one found here: link below*
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...-witch-life-size-easy-make-effective-too.html
> 
> I try to access the link I the page is not there anymore, how can I access to it, please?


----------



## bobby2003

I don't know if there were ever pictures with this. If so they got lost during the forum software upgrade.

Intro:








Prop Showcase: - The Birch St. Witch. - Stirring...


Hey everyone, this is my first posting and my first animated prop I did last year (ive done more since). Short movie here - looks better in the dark. Instructions and full pics are being uploaded soon. Here's a move link. Imageshack - 1000117 - Uploaded by feldkij I redid it this year due...




www.halloweenforum.com





Part 1:








Step By Step - Brewing Witch - Life Size - easy to make...


Step By Step - Stirring Cauldron Witch - Life Size - Part one. Stirring Witch tutorial Part one Part two can be found here - link below http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/83432-step-step-stirring-cauldron-witch-life-size-tutorial-part-2-a-post745621.html#post745621 Al list of...




www.halloweenforum.com





Part 2: (This post)








Step By Step - Stirring Cauldron Witch - Life Size -...


Step By Step - Stirring Cauldron Witch - Life Size - Tutorial PART 2. OK we already explained the spinning cauldron. As in Step one found here: link below http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/83401-step-step-brewing-witch-life-size-easy-make-effective-too.html Al list of items...




www.halloweenforum.com





Edit: The Pictures can be found in an album in their profile.








Feldki's Stirring Witch - Animated prop.







www.halloweenforum.com


----------

